# Cooper Brag!!



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Cooper & I ran our first UKC HRC Hunt Test this weekend. Two days, two passes!!!! He lined 6 of eight marks, and to short hunt for 2 of the eight. Obedience was fair, he wanted to break heel in all the excitement.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cooper..HoooRay!*

He a fine looking dog there JW and I think you will have many happy hunts with him.:smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Way to go Coop!!:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------

